# Damage From Shredded Tire



## DPD Frank (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello Folks. I just joined Outbackers.com and I need some help with repairing some damage that took place when I got a flat tire. The tire shredded as I was driving which caused damage to the black tarp like material above the tires. The entire bottom of the camper is protected with this material ( I don't know what it's called.) I checked with one dealer and was told that they use a sticky tape like material in their repairs. Does anyone know of any way to repair this damage. The area damaged is approximately 18 inches wide by 2 feet long. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If it just punched a hole and the piece of material is intact, you should be able to retape it and be fine. If you need to replace some, you can find it online. Type in RV underbelly material and a bunch of hits come up for the material and the tape. Someone on here probably has a good contact already and will chime in. The material is affixed every so often. You can cut it back to where needed to replace and then tape the seams with the tape.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers. There are a lot of helpful people here and most question get answered quickly. I think you may be helped by this thread Underbelly Hatch
The Fulminator and others are the best. Good lucky with your repair.

Or you may find this thread helpful. Fix the Belly


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

How about this ? Thin Aluminum Roll Flashing. You could tack it up with some small stainless steel screws and then apply liberal amounts of caulking around the holes.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Frank
Just curious, did this happen on the way to Maine? Yes it's us (Dan & Holly).


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If it's the thin vapor-wrap material that's under the flooring, outboard of the frame i-beams, I'd repair it with Gorilla Tape or sheet aluminum as mentioned. If it's the corrugated plastic that covers the inner part of the underbelly, then you'll need to find that stuff. Pretty easy to obtain. You're lucky the spinning remnants of the tire didn't do more damage. Remember, most blowouts are due to inadequate tire pressure, so check them often.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> If it's the thin vapor-wrap material that's under the flooring, outboard of the frame i-beams, I'd repair it with Gorilla Tape or sheet aluminum as mentioned. If it's the corrugated plastic that covers the inner part of the underbelly, then you'll need to find that stuff. Pretty easy to obtain. You're lucky the spinning remnants of the tire didn't do more damage. Remember, most blowouts are due to inadequate tire pressure, so check them often.


I fixed mine by using a sheet of aluminum ...... put some new batt insulation in ..... screwed it up in place and caulked the daylights out of it


----------



## DPD Frank (Sep 2, 2013)

dhdb said:


> Hi Frank
> Just curious, did this happen on the way to Maine? Yes it's us (Dan & Holly).


Hey Dan and Holly. Yeah, it happened on the way to Maine. Now have four brand new tires. Just need to fix the damage. Found this site while perusing the internet. Have found great and useful information in just the short time I've been a member.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------

